# Solo Cariba



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Just playing around with my camera and decided to take pics of my Cariba.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Now I see why you're looking for large caribas cuz that guy is a beast! How big is he?


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

I'd say a little over 11".


----------



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

That thing is THICK! dang. What do you feed it and how often?


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

I feed it smelt, shrimp and the odd crab ring. Feed it twice a week every tuesday and friday.


----------



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

Young Gotti said:


> I feed it smelt, shrimp and the odd crab ring. Feed it twice a week every tuesday and friday.


Nice, how long have you had him for and from what size?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

holy cow. that thing is a beast. hes so thick. hes clearly been fed well


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks for showing us your 11 incher.
















Seriously though beautiful cariba.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

He's deffo a Stunner bro!!!.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Nice, You're looking for tankmates for him?


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Looks more like a red to me, Looks nothing like a caribe at 11 inches. No humeral spot and almost no color.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> Looks more like a red to me, Looks nothing like a caribe at 11 inches. No humeral spot and almost no color.


He does look like a caribe the tone of his body is lighter than it would be in a red of its age and sometimes the humeral spot just goes away in some specimens.

This is also a ol' big caribe in which the humeral spot is barely distinguishable:



















The head bone structure is slightly more massive in caribe that it is in RBP.

Cheers.


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

wow nice looking caribe


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Thanks everyone for the compliments.



> Looks more like a red to me, Looks nothing like a caribe at 11 inches. No humeral spot and almost no color.


Most Caribas loose their humeral spot or they fade with age. Also Cariba have clear eyes no red in them like red belly's do.



> Nice, how long have you had him for and from what size?


Almost a year. It's probably grown half an inch or so. Also gotten thicker to.



> Nice, You're looking for tankmates for him?


Yes I sure am Pete. Two more either the same size or bigger also need a bigger tank.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> Looks more like a red to me, Looks nothing like a caribe at 11 inches. No humeral spot and almost no color.


Actually it does look like what a tank raised caribe looks like at 11 inches.


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Beast bro, very thick. How big is his tank?


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Tank is a 90.


----------



## James Bond (Apr 4, 2009)

Nice, How big were they when you started feeding them twice a week?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Nice looking Caribe always nice to see them, My personal favorite Pygo and beautiful fish when they are taking care of.


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

> Nice, How big were they when you started feeding them twice a week?


When I first bought it a year ago. It's mostly gotten thicker than longer though.


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

awesome fish, i really like the shape of his head


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

cariba looking great, especially the humps on its back they massive.

you might want to stuff some pellets into the smelt for a colour boost,

cheers


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

He's gotta fairly large fat storage up on his head. I'd feed that beast only once a week seeing hes at that size and fed THAT well...Other then that it's a very nice looking caribe. Also one of my personal favorites of the pygos.


----------

